# لو اتطلب منك تعمل عرض تقديمى للتحدث عن السفتى لتقنع به الادارة العليا -- حتقول ايه



## eng_alaa_adel (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم , اخواتى .....
انا اشتغلت فى شركة جديدة متعددة الجنسيات كاخصائى سلامة وصحة مهنية ومعنى انها ملتى ناشيونال معناها انها مليئة بالاجانب ..

المهم طلب مديرى اللى هو مدير القطاع الهندسى وليس مدير السفتى , طلب منى اعمل عرض تقديمى عن السلامة واتحدث عنها وعن اهميتها وكيفية انشاء نظام جيد , وطبعا ده باللغة الانجليزية ..

لذا الرجاء من اخواتى من لديه ملف تقديمى ,, استطيع ان اقدمة للادارة العليا كبداية ثمرة فى انشاء نظام السلامة ..

وهذا الرجاء موجه ايضا الى الاخ المحترم .. م / غسان . جزالك الله عنا خيرا

شكرا لسيادتكم .. واسف على الاطالة


----------



## م حسام س الشربينى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى انا اخوكم م حسام الشربينى اتشرف لالانضام اليكم واتمنى لويتم ارسال عروض تقدمية واهم المخاطر فى مجال السفتى فى مجال البترول


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس0070 (7 يناير 2011)

اخوان ليش ماكو رد على سؤال الاخ eng. alaa


----------



## المهندس0070 (7 يناير 2011)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## bashaaa (8 يناير 2011)

*أي**ن المهندس غسان او المهندس سيد سلام علشان يرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## hima954 (8 يناير 2011)

اخوي م / علاء 

اول شي الله يوفقك في وظيفتك الجديد ويجعلها مقدم خير عليك 

الشي الثاني انا عندي ملف ربما يكون مو هو طلبك لكن اتمنى انك تستفيد منه هو منقول من المنتدى بس ربما ماعرفت توصله وانا حبيت اعيده لك اتمنى يفيدك 
ولك خالص احترامي ​


----------



## sayed00 (8 يناير 2011)

اخى علاء

معزرة على التأخير لمشاغل نهاية العام و بداية جديد و ترتيبات العمل

اولا مبروك العمل و اتمنى لك التوفيق

بخصوص محاضرة للادارة العليا بخصوص اهمية السلامة و اقتراح تقديم نظام ادارى جديد للسلامة يحتاج مهارة خاصة فى اختيار المواضيع ووسيلة الاقناع بالوسائل المادية و ما سوف يوفرة النظام للرقى بالمستوى المعنوى و المادى للشركة

شوف النقاط التالية سوف تساعدك فى ترتيب عرض جيد

- استعراض النظام الحالى للشركة فى السلامة
- استعراض احصائيات الحوادث البسيطة و الجسيمة و تكاليفها المادية و المعنوية
- استعراض اهمية تطوير النظام بتطبيق نظامك المقترح
- علاقات الشركة و اهمية فتح سوق جديدة بمجرد تطوير نظام السلامة كما هو الحال مع شركات البترول و الجهات الحكومية و غيرها من الشركات العامية
- تطوير سمعة الشركة 
- توفير التكاليف المترتبة عن الغرامات و الاصابات و التعويضات 
- تطوير الاداء و زيادة الانتاجية
- وضع نظام للعمل 
- زياده الوعى و التطوير فى اداء الموظفين

من هذه العناصر تستطيع عمل محاضرة قيمة و نصيحتى ان لا تطيل المحاضرة عن 15 دقيقة و ان تكون انت شخصيا ملم بكل صغيرة و كبيرة لانه سوف يكون هناك استفسارات كثيرة من الادارة لما تعرضة

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## bashaaa (8 يناير 2011)

عايزيين توضيح اكتر من الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس رومو (29 فبراير 2012)

اريد من حضرتك كتيب صغير safetyللعاملين يحتوى على صور وبالغة العربية به الحريق ومهمات الوقاية ومخاطر الكهرباء و البيئة و والاسعافات الاولية و الاماكن المغلقة وغيره من الموضوعات برجاء الرد السريع انا فى حاجة لمثل هذا الكتيب 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (4 مارس 2014)

فعلا موضوع مهم وكتير محتاجينة ممكن مهندس غسان يفيدنا فى الموضوع دة


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------

